# Colnago EPS is just orgasmic!



## nicensleazy

All I can say, what a bike. Or, should I say, what a frame. Having been a Pinarello owner, I'm pleased to come across to Colnago. My last Pinarello was the Paris, which is no slouch by any means. I have also owned a De Rosa Idol and recently spent the weekend riding on a Pinarello Prince. But, without question the EPS is head and shoulders above those bikes. Can this really be true I hear you say? Well, go and test ride one! You just ride with this bloody great smile on your face. With every turn of speed, the frame just projects you forward like a missile. Its so sure footed when putting the frame through its paces. It kind of slowly wispers in your ear, is that all you got! Down hill, give the bike some beans, its just so silky smooth and precise! By far, this is the best bike I have ever put my leg over. It just wants to motor! Yes and comfort. I don't know how the boys at Colnago do it, but for a stiff carbon frame, this bike is amazingly comfortable! Another thing that really strikes me about this bike is the attention to detail in the production and finish. The paintwork is superb along with the striking carbon look. And, for me, its made in Italy which is stated on the frame. Guys, this bike is built for purpose!


----------



## FondriestFan

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## eff_dee

ya, post pics sleazy.


----------



## onefour02

pics please!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

nicensleazy said:


> All I can say, what a bike. Or, should I say, what a frame. Having been a Pinarello owner, I'm pleased to come across to Colnago. My last Pinarello was the Paris, which is no slouch by any means. I have also owned a De Rosa Idol and recently spent the weekend riding on a Pinarello Prince. But, without question the EPS is head and shoulders above those bikes. Can this really be true I hear you say? Well, go and test ride one! You just ride with this bloody great smile on your face. With every turn of speed, the frame just projects you forward like a missile. Its so sure footed when putting the frame through its paces. It kind of slowly wispers in your ear, is that all you got! Down hill, give the bike some beans, its just so silky smooth and precise! By far, this is the best bike I have ever put my leg over. It just wants to motor! Yes and comfort. I don't know how the boys at Colnago do it, but for a stiff carbon frame, this bike is amazingly comfortable! Another thing that really strikes me about this bike is the attention to detail in the production and finish. The paintwork is superb along with the striking carbon look. And, for me, its made in Italy which is stated on the frame. Guys, this bike is built for purpose!


Have you ever ridden any other Colnagos to compare it with?


----------



## 1Cebu

nicensleazy said:


> All I can say, what a bike. Or, should I say, what a frame. Having been a Pinarello owner, I'm pleased to come across to Colnago. My last Pinarello was the Paris, which is no slouch by any means. I have also owned a De Rosa Idol and recently spent the weekend riding on a Pinarello Prince. But, without question the EPS is head and shoulders above those bikes. Can this really be true I hear you say? Well, go and test ride one! You just ride with this bloody great smile on your face. With every turn of speed, the frame just projects you forward like a missile. Its so sure footed when putting the frame through its paces. It kind of slowly wispers in your ear, is that all you got! Down hill, give the bike some beans, its just so silky smooth and precise! By far, this is the best bike I have ever put my leg over. It just wants to motor! Yes and comfort. I don't know how the boys at Colnago do it, but for a stiff carbon frame, this bike is amazingly comfortable! Another thing that really strikes me about this bike is the attention to detail in the production and finish. The paintwork is superb along with the striking carbon look. And, for me, its made in Italy which is stated on the frame. Guys, this bike is built for purpose!


All i can say is AMEN!  
By the way, here's my EPS ride -


----------



## onefour02

nicensleazy, where are your pics?


----------



## fabsroman

That is the only 2009 paint scheme that I might be able to force myself to like, if push comes to shove. I'm guessing that it is a 52cm traditional frame.


----------



## haydos

Fabs,

You don't like saronni/zabel colourways?

I think that the pic would be a 53.


----------



## 1Cebu

Fabs, 

Haydos is right. Its a traditional 53 - AMOO paint scheme.
Its still waiting for its Colnago seatpost and 08 Racing Speed.


----------



## fabsroman

If you are referring to the blue frame when you say Zabel, I'm not a big fan of blue, but I love the Sarroni scheme. I just thought that was a 2008 color scheme.

Just went out to the garage to look at my 53, and it looks the same. I am dying to build this bike up.


----------



## KennyG

I keep going back and forth on the 09 colors – which I guess confirms that I am not really crazy about any of them. I think the problem is that all of the 09 options have basically the exact same busy design pattern, just done in different colors.


----------



## nicensleazy

Colnago is the jewel in the crown!


----------



## haydos

Here in oz atleast, you can get a Saronni and PRZA Zabel on a EPS.

I'm not a big fan of the new designs either - they just don't have the pop of nago's of old.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*I agree too. . .*



haydos said:


> Here in oz atleast, you can get a Saronni and PRZA Zabel on a EPS.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the new designs either - they just don't have the pop of nago's of old.


Colnago needs to get back his old painters from the late '90s early 2000. The new frames are boring IMO.


----------



## nicensleazy

There is nothing wrong with the 09 paint job.........................they are the best. Name another maker who does a better job then Colnago!


----------



## 1Cebu

No complaints with mine.


----------



## ico

*eps*



nicensleazy said:


> All I can say, what a bike!


like I said, it's the best frame I ever ride. If you are colnago fan, then eps would be like this: stiffer then any colnago so far, compliant as c50, accelerate even better then ext-c, Italian made and heritage, you can order it in custom size. I'm in love. Hard to beat.


----------



## 1Cebu

*Updated EPS build*

Here it is --

Build highlights: SR11, SLR Kit Carbonio, 2008 Racing Speed on GP4000 tubs, FSA OS-99 carbon, K-Force Shallow H-bar, Moro d' elite cage, and Keo Carbon-Ti
















































Ciao ......


----------



## royd

Sweet, I love the color coordination. 1CEBU are you in Florida? looks like palm trees in the background. Another 6 weeks wait before I see my C-50, so I will just enjoy the pictures posted here.


----------



## fabsroman

That is definitely a sweet looking bike. The more I look at 11 speed, the more I want it. Must resist though because 10 speed isn't broken yet and probably will not be for quite a while.


----------



## 1Cebu

royd said:


> Sweet, I love the color coordination. 1CEBU are you in Florida? looks like palm trees in the background. Another 6 weeks wait before I see my C-50, so I will just enjoy the pictures posted here.


Nope ..... as my name reveals ..... i'm here in Cebu, Philippines. A tropical paradise.


----------



## Snakebitten

Sounds like a sweet ride. Where are the pics sleazy? You know how it is on the internet. No pics means the purchase didnt happen


----------



## nicensleazy

Its funny, never really been a one for photos, however, for some, it seems to prove ownership etc.

All I can say is, I'm extremely happy with my Colnago and a joy to ride!


----------



## Colnago America

The EPS does NOT come in the Saronni paint scheme. I can confirm the Zabel paint scheme.


----------



## Colnago America

If you want to see a much sought after paint scheme - please check R&A in NY - they have the EPS with the MAPEI paint job, made exclusively for R&A.


----------



## fabsroman

Are we to assume that you are a representative from the new Colnago America distributor in the US? If so, this is awesome. I would love to have a representative from the new distributor on this board. There is a representative from Look USA on the board and it is great to have him here. Hope we have the same with Colnago.


----------



## Colnago America

You are correct! Anything I can do to help...let me know!


----------



## corky

So Mr ColnagoAmerica, can you confirm or deny the rumoured C55 ?

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Colnago America

THANK YOU.

I can confirm that it a rumor - I have seen the 2010 line - there is NO C55 - C60 or C?? planned. There will be new frames.


----------



## eff_dee

MTBs ?


----------



## Colnago America

Not at present - next season they will be included in the line-up.


----------



## KennyG

Colnago America said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> I can confirm that it a rumor - I have seen the 2010 line - there is NO C55 - C60 or C?? planned. There will be new frames.


Allowed to share if the EPS and EP will still exist in 2010? If one is not a fan of the 2009 colors, will he/she be happier in 2010, or are the colors for 2010 similar to what is available in 2009?


----------



## Colnago America

The EPS & EXTREME POWER will be around for 2010 - regarding colors, CX-1 will stay with the present colors. Maybe a few changes can be expected on the EPS, EXTREME POWER AND C50 - the not selling colors will be replaced or eliminated.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Colnago America said:


> The EPS & EXTREME POWER will be around for 2010 - regarding colors, CX-1 will stay with the present colors. Maybe a few changes can be expected on the EPS, EXTREME POWER AND C50 - the not selling colors will be replaced or eliminated.


Are they still making the Master XL?


----------



## Colnago America

Yes - the Master X Light is still going very strong - the demand is unbeliavable - expect a 16 weeks delivery time for all color options.


----------



## fabsroman

That is the next frame I want. How about making it available in more color options. Making it available in classic color options like Saronni would be nice. LOL That is the frame I wanted when I was racing back in the 80's. FYI - it is awesome to have somebody from Colnago on this board.


----------



## Colnago America

there are 6 color options - Zabel & Molteni included, I think that should do it. Please see www.colnago-america.com the colors that are shown there are ALL available at no extra upcharge (as required by the former Distributor).


----------



## corky

Thanks for the info Captain.... errr Colnago America, we appreciate your contribution


----------



## nrspeed

Colnago America said:


> Maybe a few changes can be expected on the EPS, EXTREME POWER AND C50 -


Like English threaded BB's and "internal" headsets on the EP and C50?


----------



## Colnago America

Just making sure we got the right info out there!


----------



## fabsroman

I would gladly pay a reasonable upcharge for the Saronni paint job.

You guys should really think about doing old paint schemes for an upcharge. I'm betting a lot of people were not able to afford a Colnago when their favorite paint scheme was available. I had to pull all the stops to order my C50 in ST01 back in early September. I just love that paint scheme, but it was hard to sell my wife on another frame after buying the Cristallo, 2 Artes, and an Oval Krono. There are some older paint schemes that I really like. Don't really care too much for the 2009 ones.


----------



## fabsroman

I'm all about the right info.


----------



## Colnago America

BSA threaded BB are already implemented. The C-HS system is to be found on the CX-1 & EPS.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> BSA threaded BB are already implemented. The C-HS system is to be found on the CX-1 & EPS.


Hi Colnago America. Could I ask why Colnago have gone to a BSA (English?) BB shell? Also, are they still made of titanium?


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> There is nothing wrong with the 09 paint job.........................they are the best. Name another maker who does a better job then Colnago!


Must be our British reserve or something, because I love the 2009 Colnago colours too! The metallic paints are fabulous. I also like the designs, but sometimes I think its a terrible shame to paint (entirely) over carbon, especially on Colnagos with their beautiful finish...I love De Rosa's paint finishes too, in a way, I think De Rosa's are the perfect contrast to Colnago's way out paint designs; they are abit more reserved (mostly All down to what you fancy I guess..I like both.


----------



## Colnago America

Of course you can ask - any question! The BB is still made if Titanium and is made in Italy. The BSA thread is simply to make it easier for our Dealers to stock on parts and the same for Colnago, one Titanium BB shell, and finally request from the market to "go English". Thanks. 
Colnago America


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> Of course you can ask - any question! The BB is still made if Titanium and is made in Italy. The BSA thread is simply to make it easier for our Dealers to stock on parts and the same for Colnago, one Titanium BB shell, and finally request from the market to "go English". Thanks.
> Colnago America


Thanks. I don't want to rock the apple cart (English saying for upset things) but alot of Colnago followers are wondering if the new EPS is indeed made in Italy? We know the CX1 is made in the Far East, Taiwan, by a well known bike brand possibly, but the EPS we are not sure. Please could you clarify for us and I hope this isn't difficult for you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Colnago America

You have my word, guarantee that the EPS, Extreme Power, Extreme C, C50, Master X Light are MADE IN ITALY - and it will stay this way! Mr. Colnago is very determined in keeping it this way; It is very personal to Mr. Colnago, despite the increased cost of producing in Italy.
I wonder where this "urban story" has started that the EPS is made outside Italy.
The CX-1 & Flight are painted in italy by the same Team that paints the EPS, Extreme Power, Extreme C, C50 and Master X Light.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> You have my word, guarantee that the EPS, Extreme Power, Extreme C, C50, Master X Light are MADE IN ITALY - and it will stay this way! Mr. Colnago is very determined in keeping it this way; It is very personal to Mr. Colnago, despite the increased cost of producing in Italy.
> I wonder where this "urban story" has started that the EPS is made outside Italy.
> The CX-1 & Flight are painted in italy by the same Team that paints the EPS, Extreme Power, Extreme C, C50 and Master X Light.


Well thats as good a guarantee as we're gonna get! 

Good for Mr Colnago, at least he can say his conscience is clear ...I also respect and appreciate how hard that decision must be, to keep production in Italy. The temptation to go over to the Far Eastern production facilities and save big bucks must be hard to turn down. He gets my admiration for sure, in this profit driven world, he stands above 'its all about the money' society we live in now...

For what its worth, you can pass on my thoughts to Mr Colnago please...

I think the rumour about the EPS's origin of production came from our paranoid minds, praying its made in Italy, but maybe thinking how can such a frame be made in Italy, when there are other frames in the Colnago range that a) are made in the Far East and b) are closely related in performance to the EPS...

One more question, how long was the EPS in development for please?


----------



## Colnago America

At least a 2 year development has been behind the EPS. The difference between the "other" frames and the EPS is that the EPS is a lugged frame - The EPS, Extreme Power, Extreme C have 21 standard sizes with each one having its own set of lugs! C50 has 22 sizes. The Asian made Colnago's, they use an Italian made rear derop out, they are designed, developed and tested in Italy; finally Mr. Colnago personally has chosen who is allowed to work on his frames made in Asia - this after spending 3 weeks in Asia and looking at each employee and how they work. I promise you, it is a Colnago.

Thanks - Colnago America


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> At least a 2 year development has been behind the EPS. The difference between the "other" frames and the EPS is that the EPS is a lugged frame - The EPS, Extreme Power, Extreme C have 21 standard sizes with each one having its own set of lugs! C50 has 22 sizes. The Asian made Colnago's, they use an Italian made rear derop out, they are designed, developed and tested in Italy; finally Mr. Colnago personally has chosen who is allowed to work on his frames made in Asia - this after spending 3 weeks in Asia and looking at each employee and how they work. I promise you, it is a Colnago.
> 
> Thanks - Colnago America



Thanks again. I was interested to know exactly how a frame is developed? How is it decided that a frame design is the BEST that the design can be? Colnago lugged frames are classic looking, but the CX1 is totally different. I have many ideas on how a bike should look, but whether they would be good for the actual performance of the frame I wouldn't like to say.
Apart from todays trends of large BB, head tube and large tube diameters, carbon bikes look quiet different from one another these days. Back in the day (steel frames), most frames looked similiar, but carbon has changed that and there seems an multitude of different ways and designs to make a carbon frame. So how does a frame maker take an idea and get to the point of testing it in the real world of actually riding it? Are there numerous prototype frames made and then test ridden until the final decision is made on the best design or is it all done by CAD now? The mind boggles at the endless ways to design a frame....!Many thanks.


----------



## Colnago America

The development of each frame, reasearch, testing, is one of those question's & answers were a converstion would much better; as in writting it would be quite a long answer. What I can confirm is that every and I mean EVERY frame starts from Mr. Colnago's input, idea, observation and talent....one of the top priorities of Mr. Colnago is, has allways been and will be - SAFETY - he simply WILL NOT comprise the safety of the rider to gain a 50 or 100 grams on the weight of the frame. I hope this helps. Best regards. Colnago America.


----------



## onefour02

Colnago America said:


> The development of each frame, reasearch, testing, is one of those question's & answers were a converstion would much better; as in writting it would be quite a long answer. What I can confirm is that every and I mean EVERY frame starts from Mr. Colnago's input, idea, observation and talent....one of the top priorities of Mr. Colnago is, has allways been and will be - SAFETY - he simply WILL NOT comprise the safety of the rider to gain a 50 or 100 grams on the weight of the frame. I hope this helps. Best regards. Colnago America.


that's why i chose colnago. twice.


----------



## nicensleazy

The EPS is the best carbon frame in 2009!


----------



## eff_dee

You still never posted pics sleazy !!


----------



## Colnago America

Thank you! I will make sure to pass your feed back to Mr. Colnago. Colnago America.


----------



## onefour02

pics pics pics!


----------



## vxpro

Colnago America said:


> If you want to see a much sought after paint scheme - please check R&A in NY - they have the EPS with the MAPEI paint job, made exclusively for R&A.


Here it is...


----------



## MERAKMAN

vxpro said:


> Here it is...


The ultimate Colnago?


----------



## nrspeed

MERAKMAN said:


> The ultimate Colnago?


For now....


----------



## iwannaeps

*New to the EPS club*

So I have been cruising the forums on the EPS and I guess the bike porn has seduced me sufficiently so a big thanks to those who have posted. This is a new bike for Colnago and I spent months researching and there are just a few reviews posted. I hope that by sharing my experience, it will generate some more Colnago fans. I have wanted one for so long and I just pulled the trigger!

I saw a pic last fall of the Zabel prototype and said to myself that if they ever produced that bike, I would buy one. Just received it last week and every expensive dollar spent is well worth it.

I rode a Cervelo R3 for the past 3 years. Hard to imagine how a bike can be so different, and nicer! I struggled with traditional vs sloping, which colour? to Zabel or to PR?? Dura Ace or Campy or Dura Ace Electronic??

The EPS is light but not superlight ( about 16.5 lbs with the Ksyriums) . Arundel Carbon Cages, Fizik Arione, Time Ti Txs pedals, 3T LTD rotundo bars and 3T Team stem. Size 56cm. New wheels to follow but for now Ksyrium Special Eds.

Ride Quality: it corners much much nicer than the R3 and descends way better too. That is the biggest difference. The rear triangle is extremely comfortable-road vibrations are not shocking to the spine. Energy transfer: Amazing!! The front end is taking some getting used to with the beefy forks! Very Stiff front end. I can see that this would be a benefit for sprinters like Zabel. I not in racing form these days so, it feels a little bumpy as I am not ever given'er. So not as comfty in the front end as my R3 but I've only had the bike a week and I am going from FSA K-Wing bars to 3T- Rotundo LTD too.

It has been many years since I have ridden a traditional geometry bike and I can say that I prefer it. I notice the weight is more stable in the rear wheel when cornering. This doesn't matter much anymore since I no longer race but this bike makes me feel like it again.

It is a beautiful bike and I can't stop staring at it. Now time to put some miles on!!


----------



## Colnago America

Welcome to the world of Colnago. Thank you for sharing your EPS & ride experience with all of us and last but not less important, thank you for supporting Colnago. Best reagards. Colnago America.


----------



## iwannaeps

Correction to the weight I mentioned in my previous post. Not 16.5 lbs. It is actually 15.84 lbs with the Ksyriums.


----------



## Mirra

iwannaeps said:


> So I have been cruising the forums on the EPS and I guess the bike porn has seduced me sufficiently so a big thanks to those who have posted. This is a new bike for Colnago and I spent months researching and there are just a few reviews posted. I hope that by sharing my experience, it will generate some more Colnago fans. I have wanted one for so long and I just pulled the trigger!
> 
> I saw a pic last fall of the Zabel prototype and said to myself that if they ever produced that bike, I would buy one. Just received it last week and every expensive dollar spent is well worth it.
> 
> I rode a Cervelo R3 for the past 3 years. Hard to imagine how a bike can be so different, and nicer! I struggled with traditional vs sloping, which colour? to Zabel or to PR?? Dura Ace or Campy or Dura Ace Electronic??
> 
> The EPS is light but not superlight ( about 16.5 lbs with the Ksyriums) . Arundel Carbon Cages, Fizik Arione, Time Ti Txs pedals, 3T LTD rotundo bars and 3T Team stem. Size 56cm. New wheels to follow but for now Ksyrium Special Eds.
> 
> Ride Quality: it corners much much nicer than the R3 and descends way better too. That is the biggest difference. The rear triangle is extremely comfortable-road vibrations are not shocking to the spine. Energy transfer: Amazing!! The front end is taking some getting used to with the beefy forks! Very Stiff front end. I can see that this would be a benefit for sprinters like Zabel. I not in racing form these days so, it feels a little bumpy as I am not ever given'er. So not as comfty in the front end as my R3 but I've only had the bike a week and I am going from FSA K-Wing bars to 3T- Rotundo LTD too.
> 
> It has been many years since I have ridden a traditional geometry bike and I can say that I prefer it. I notice the weight is more stable in the rear wheel when cornering. This doesn't matter much anymore since I no longer race but this bike makes me feel like it again.
> 
> It is a beautiful bike and I can't stop staring at it. Now time to put some miles on!!


Nice Bike. But I think it is a little too large for you. 1-3 sizes smaller with a longer stem should also work.


----------



## iwannaeps

True, I could have gone 1 or 2 sizes smaller so that more seatpost is showing. I sent my measurements to Colnago and they recommended a 56 cm trad or 52 sloping. I have a short inseam and long torso and arms. 55cm with a longer stem would esthetically look better with more seatpost shoing. This was a tough dilemma as Colnago recommended the 56 and this is not a bike that sits in the store so we can try out the sizes. Ride quality though feel more than perfect!!!


----------



## nrspeed

Awesome BIKE!!! The color is so beautiful. 

Dont listen to that garbage about the bike not fitting you. I think its a classic look and fits perfectly. That is cool Colnago assisted you in fit- trust them. Seat type, shoes and pedals all fit into the seat height and how much post is showing. What matters is that your weight is distributed correctly and from your review it sounds like it is. Also the stem length is reasonable and no spacers= right HT length= right size frame. 

I too went from an R3-SL to an EP and am so pleased with the ride and handling qualities of the Colnago.


----------



## iwannaeps

I appreciate your feedback...The previous post started to gnaw some buyers remorse into me psyche...


----------



## kjmunc

Nice looking bike. Frame does appear small, and personally I'd never trust anyone to fit me who hadn't actually laid eyes on me, but hey it's a free country and we're just nit-picking. 

p.s., White arione + white bar tape = perfection for this build.


----------



## tofumann

mr colnago america,

how does the special order work? can we order 09' frames with any of the older paint scheme? what are the limitations? turn around time?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> Thank you! I will make sure to pass your feed back to Mr. Colnago. Colnago America.



Mr Colnago America. Please could you request to Mr Colnago that the Mapei colour EPS (or standard C50,EP) comes to the UK? I promise I will buy.... take care.


----------



## MERAKMAN

tofumann said:


> mr colnago america,
> 
> how does the special order work? can we order 09' frames with any of the older paint scheme? what are the limitations? turn around time?


Thats just plain spooky! I just posted about getting the Mapei colour for the EPS in the UK about 2 minutes after your post (without seeing your post) My understanding when I asked Colnago admin, is that you can only get the present year colour (which includes the red and blue special colours I've seen), no other colours.....but then the Mapei colour appeared!!


----------



## tofumann

in US, two different retailers ordered their own "scheme", one of that is Mapei. i think we are talking about 12+ frames per order. apparently, things can be done when you have the buying power, which builds the so-called "special relationships with the company".

mr c america can probably tell us more....


----------



## kjmunc

It's a $1k option basically if you compare the R&A Mapei build to what that exact build costs in other colors. Suppose you could always just buy any old EPS and have Maestro or someone paint it Mapei but you're probably going to pay close to that much once you pay for shipping both ways and paint. 

They brought back the Molteni, Zabel, and Saronni paint this year on various models.....I say bring back a few each year as limited editions. Great way to bridge the old and the new!


----------



## Colnago America

That is correct - we have had request from our Dealers on certain colors as an exclusive color for their shop. R&A and the Mapei are exclusive. We like to work with our Dealers as partners - and not all is possible, but we work hard to create something unique for the Dealers. Colnago America.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> That is correct - we have had request from our Dealers on certain colors as an exclusive color for their shop. R&A and the Mapei are exclusive. We like to work with our Dealers as partners - and not all is possible, but we work hard to create something unique for the Dealers. Colnago America.


Colnago America, if Colnago can do this for the dealers why not for the customers? Who here wouldn't want a C50, EP, EC, EPS in MAPEI colours?


----------



## fabsroman

MERAKMAN said:


> Colnago America, if Colnago can do this for the dealers why not for the customers? Who here wouldn't want a C50, EP, EC, EPS in MAPEI colours?


I'm not a big fan of the MAPEI color scheme. I'd go for an EPS in Saronni, or some other new frame in Saronni. I like the WX01 too. The Arte Decor color schemes were pretty nice too. The current stuff still hasn't grown on me, which is a good thing because I have no more room in the house for another bike. Got to get the new house before I get any more bikes.


----------



## MERAKMAN

fabsroman said:


> I'm not a big fan of the MAPEI color scheme. I'd go for an EPS in Saronni, or some other new frame in Saronni. I like the WX01 too. The Arte Decor color schemes were pretty nice too. The current stuff still hasn't grown on me, which is a good thing because I have no more room in the house for another bike. Got to get the new house before I get any more bikes.



I like the Art Decor colors too, the blue and the black ones in particular...a friend has the black one, its just fascinating to look at on his Master X Light.


----------



## Colnago America

there is cost involved in those paint schemes - so they have to be painted all together. We and the Dealers have been asking their VIP Clients and what they would like. basically no VIP Client/Customer did reply and a decsion had to be made. Thanks. Colnago America.


----------



## tofumann

i want a "president" on Extreme C....


----------



## Colnago America

We have 6 art-paint schemes out for evaliation (OLD colors) after 2 months we have NOT received one reply or order on those colors. Personally I think they are amazing. But..
Colnago America.


----------



## Colnago America

question is who is the "President"..


----------



## tofumann

Colnago America said:


> We have 6 art-paint schemes out for evaliation (OLD colors) after 2 months we have NOT received one reply or order on those colors. Personally I think they are amazing. But..
> Colnago America.


I got my first Colnago few months ago and that is EPS AMIT. Believe me, I had to "settled" on that color because the rest look like CRAP to me. where can i see the color scheme that you had mentioned? More importantly, are they still available? what about Extreme C?


----------



## Colnago America

I'm sorry to hear that you think that teh AMIT is a crap color - it is the best selling color overall. Extreme C will no longer be produced. The old colors are not available to the public but to selected dealers in the US - they will have them as exclusive color for them only. Thanks. Colnago America.


----------



## tofumann

Colnago America said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you think that teh AMIT is a crap color - it is the best selling color overall. Extreme C will no longer be produced. The old colors are not available to the public but to selected dealers in the US - they will have them as exclusive color for them only. Thanks. Colnago America.


it's the "best selling" color because the public find the rest to be "NOT AS APPEALING", which is exactly what i just said. And yes, I bought my EPS AMIT from a U.S. Dealer...thank you:cryin: 

do everyone a favor, who the heck are these "selected dealers"? List them out so the "public" can go find them accordingly. Besides R&A and what? pista palace? Google is my best friend but since you are here, minus well ask the direct source.:aureola:


----------



## Colnago America

Thank you for suppoting Colnago America. Unfortunatelly I can not post them - as I will not be able to full-fill single orders, it would have to be a run. But we have them spread out so the US is covered.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> question is who is the "President"..


We were told it is Obama here in the UK...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Colnago America said:


> Thank you for suppoting Colnago America. Unfortunatelly I can not post them - as I will not be able to full-fill single orders, it would have to be a run. But we have them spread out so the US is covered.


Some of us here are in the UK (if that makes sense). Please could you let Colnago know we like some of the older colours too...?


----------



## tofumann

Colnago America said:


> Thank you for suppoting Colnago America. Unfortunatelly I can not post them - as I will not be able to full-fill single orders, it would have to be a run. But we have them spread out so the US is covered.


 :mad2:  i am NOT asking you to make one special bike for me, i only 1) want you to confirm what those "special schemes" are and 2) name those "exclusive dealers" that orederd the bikes from you....so i can go "SUPPORT THE AMERICAN MARKET"...

what the heck??!!....is this some kind of rocket sience?


----------



## simplyhankk

why no more extreme c???


----------



## ctam

*Is the C55 still a rumor??*



Colnago America said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> I can confirm that it a rumor - I have seen the 2010 line - there is NO C55 - C60 or C?? planned. There will be new frames.


In the June issue of Velonews there's an interview with Ernesto Colnago. On page 83 Mr. Colnago confirms the C55 will be coming this year.


----------



## Jbartmc

That statement is in the same part of the article where he says that no one can stop the Chinese (regarding price point and manufacturing, I assume). I do not see where he says the C55 will come out next year. If it is a Chinese C55, then I will ride my Italian made Colnagos with pride rather than chase the new model that is not a pure-bred 100 percent Colnago.


----------



## ctam

Jbartmc said:


> That statement is in the same part of the article where he says that no one can stop the Chinese (regarding price point and manufacturing, I assume). I do not see where he says the C55 will come out next year. If it is a Chinese C55, then I will ride my Italian made Colnagos with pride rather than chase the new model that is not a pure-bred 100 percent Colnago.


Doesn't it make sense that the C55 would be released in Colnago's 55th anniversary year (ie 2009)? Just like how the previous models were? C35, C40, C50....


----------



## iyeoh

I really would just like a plain red Rosso Corsa EPS, looking like a classic Master Piu. Just flat Ferrari Red with white decals. No contrast, no highlights, no neon and no graphics. I guess my tastes are boring lol


----------



## smokva

That EPS in Zabel colors is fantastic. Also by what I can read it rides great too, and that is probably the only non De Rosa frame I would consider buying


----------



## Colnago America

I can confirm there will be NO C55! Colnago America.


----------



## SamG

*Colnago colours*

When did this colour way become available on the Colnago website? Should we expect any others?
https://www.colnago.com/sites/default/files/images/bike/colours/White-Frame-PR99.png

Sam


----------



## one80

SamG said:


> When did this colour way become available on the Colnago website? Should we expect any others?
> https://www.colnago.com/sites/default/files/images/bike/colours/White-Frame-PR99.png
> 
> Sam


That's a Pista Palace exclusive. Pics in HERE.


----------



## roshgosh

*Can anyone identify this old Colnago ?*

Hi, I have the possibility of purchasing this bike. Any clues to the model or the year ? I haven't actually seen the bike. Just these photos. Is it indeed a Colnago or a copy ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Karbon Kev

No it WAS an exclusive but isn't now ..... get it right man


----------



## one80

I know it's not NOW, but 3 months ago when that was posted it was.


----------



## Jbartmc

*Another Colnago WIn*

An EPS was ridden to victory today in stage 20 of the Giro.


----------



## nicensleazy

Fantastic Stuff!

Its a stunning bike!


----------



## nicensleazy




----------



## nicensleazy

Just a little upgrade!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

is this a "find the 5 differences" kind of picture game ?


----------



## JeremyP

it's the same photo


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff

oooh Colnago "Photo Hunt" !?! That would be an instant hit on Mega-Touch.


----------



## andesman

*Am00*

Here is my Am00 EPS...


----------



## frankq

*Pic of mine*


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Tha'ts hot !

the seatpost and frame blues doesn't match though


----------



## andesman

...and a AMIT in 56 std geo


----------



## fick

I really think that Colnagos look great in the traditional geometry mode!


----------



## nicensleazy

fick said:


> I really think that Colnagos look great in the traditional geometry mode!



Yes you are right, this has been said many times. Although, my C59 on order is a 52 S.


----------



## fick

nicensleazy said:


> Yes you are right, this has been said many times. Although, my C59 on order is a 52 S.


Well, I guess eventually, we all will be faced with going sloping one day!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fick said:


> Well, I guess eventually, we all will be faced with going sloping one day!


yeah, old age will eventually slope our backs.....


----------



## ronderman

OK, people, I just ordered a EPS in sloping 58s in the 2011 white color. Please tell me I did the right thing. I have been riding/racing for 18 years and bikes are getting less and less exciting. I had a 2008 Cannondale Super Six which was a nice looking if not all that exciting frame, but it got a crack. I am getting a 2011 for warranty and figure it will never be worth as much as it will be when I get it - new year and brand new frame - so I am going to sell it. I thought maybe Colnago and then thought man, way way too much money. Then I went into R & A yesterday and saw a bunch of them. Wow! That mapei specific paint job is one of the best looking bikes. I agree traditional geometry is cool looking, but I am 6'3" with a long torso and shorter legs, so it's the sloping for me. I got the frame through Mike at Maestro - please tell me I did the right thing.


----------



## ronderman

*Just order my EPS - my first colnago ever*

OK, people, I just ordered a EPS in sloping 58s in the 2011 white color. Please tell me I did the right thing. I have been riding/racing for 18 years and bikes are getting less and less exciting. I had a 2008 Cannondale Super Six which was a nice looking if not all that exciting frame, but it got a crack. I am getting a 2011 for warranty and figure it will never be worth as much as it will be when I get it - new year and brand new frame - so I am going to sell it Plus, I am sorry - they are all ugly, there is nothing exciting about them. I thought maybe Colnago and then thought man, way way too much money. Then I went into R & A yesterday and saw a bunch of them. Wow! That mapei specific paint job is one of the best looking bikes. I agree traditional geometry is cool looking, but I am 6'3" with a long torso and shorter legs, so it's the sloping for me. I got the frame through Mike at Maestro - please tell me I did the right thing.


----------



## Kenacycle

Just finished my built a couple days ago. Probably won't take it out on the road until spring when it isn't wet all the time.


----------



## fabsroman

ronderman said:


> OK, people, I just ordered a EPS in sloping 58s in the 2011 white color. Please tell me I did the right thing. I have been riding/racing for 18 years and bikes are getting less and less exciting. I had a 2008 Cannondale Super Six which was a nice looking if not all that exciting frame, but it got a crack. I am getting a 2011 for warranty and figure it will never be worth as much as it will be when I get it - new year and brand new frame - so I am going to sell it Plus, I am sorry - they are all ugly, there is nothing exciting about them. I thought maybe Colnago and then thought man, way way too much money. Then I went into R & A yesterday and saw a bunch of them. Wow! That mapei specific paint job is one of the best looking bikes. I agree traditional geometry is cool looking, but I am 6'3" with a long torso and shorter legs, so it's the sloping for me. I got the frame through Mike at Maestro - please tell me I did the right thing.


When you say the "white" color, are you talking about PR99 like the pic below by Kenacycle? If so, that is one of the few color schemes I like. My personal preference would have been for the red scheme that is like PR99, which is the PR82 Saronni scheme, but that is just my preference. I like red cars and red bikes.

As far as the EPS is concerned, I think it is a fine frame. If I didn't already have a Cristallo and C50 and want to buy a Master X Light, I wouldn't hesitate to get an EPS or the new C59. Problem is, I just cannot justify buying another carbon fiber frame because I am a small guy and don't feel any flex in any of the frames I currently have. Who knows, I was just looking at an Extreme C in PR82 on e-bay, so maybe Colnago will put out a new paint scheme that will catch my eye that I will just have to have.

The gist of it is, you did the right thing as far as the selection of the bike is concerned. Now, as far as personal finances go, I'll leave that decision up to you.


----------



## fick

WOW that bike is stunning!!!

Ronderman:
If you got a frame from Mike at Maestro don't worry. He is the Man for Colnago


----------



## ronderman

I purchased that VERY frame, albeit different size, it's going to be hard to wait. I have a 2011 Record Group just sitting and am using my handbuilt DT swiss wheels and my mavic Cosmic Ultimates on my Merckx. The bike does look incredible.


----------



## nicensleazy

Really nice build...well done! I really love my EPS, just hope I will have the same feeling for my C59 when it arrives!


----------



## one80

Ronderman - I got my frame from Mike too. I would recommend him to anyone that wants a Colnago, he was great to deal with.




Kenacycle said:


> Just finished my built a couple days ago. Probably won't take it out on the road until spring when it isn't wet all the time.


Nice build, reminds me of mine...


----------



## Kenacycle

Yours has the club logo on the top tube.. Must be one of the original batch


----------



## tofumann

the "creator" said mine is from the original batch, but the club logo is missing on the top-tube. Is it me or some of you like to leave the bikes inside the house---on the carpet/hardwood floor and leaning the tires against the white walls? Dont they belong to the garage because they get ridden and dirty....


----------



## Kenacycle

tofumann said:


> the "creator" said mine is from the original batch, but the club logo is missing on the top-tube. Is it me or some of you like to leave the bikes inside the house---on the carpet/hardwood floor and leaning the tires against the white walls? Dont they belong to the garage because they get ridden and dirty....



The very first one (or first few ones) has the club painted on the top tube as well as on the "wishbone" of the seatstay. 

Anyway, I have to keep mine in my condo cuz no way I would leave it in the underground storage locker or the bike room with a bunch of $200 Walmart bikes. I am sure it would be stolen within one day.

Usually after a ride, depending on how dirty it was, I would hose the bike down at the garage, then bring it back up to my condo and it would sit in the hallway which is titled til dry.
After it is dry, I need to lay newspapers or a plastic bag underneath the bike and brush off the remaining dried sand/grit off. I wipe down the tires, lube the chain. Once it's all clean, I bring it back to my office room and into the stand.


----------



## Jbartmc

The first batch was exclusively Pista Palace's, and not all of them had the club on them. Now that Colnago has issued the PR99 as a standard color, with Maestro selling them as well, there may be more of the "clubbed" versions on the road.


----------



## one80

Sorry, it looks like I've caused a bit of confusion. I liked the extra clubs that PP had on the top tube and seatstay so I got it done to my frame separately, it didn't come that way.

I leave mine locked in the laundry at night, and I ride it to work everyday so it spends the daytime sitting in near my desk. I like to have it close by to me all the time, just a shame my wife won't let it into the house 

Tofuman - how many sets of Lightweights can one man have??


----------



## ronderman

OMG, EPS and lightweight wheels. I envy you. Quick question - for real, how does the EPS frame ride compared to your specialized? Would like to know.


----------



## tofumann

ronderman said:


> OMG, EPS and lightweight wheels. I envy you. Quick question - for real, how does the EPS frame ride compared to your specialized? Would like to know.


SL3 S-Works over EPS. I havn't ridden an EPS in sloping, but I-myself-tofu like the SL3 better than my EPS traditional geometry. 

Let's see here.....the SL3 is almost half of the cost, far better support and warranty. Look wise, if you do it "right", SL3 can look ALMOST as sexy as a Colango. Yet, taste is a very personal thing, and I've seen some Fugly A$$ colnagos on this forum.

Many (dealers don't carry Speicalized) talk **** about Specialized...but like all other things in life (especially in cycling), you can't confirm until you try it. BTW, I love how some people give me $hit when I ride the RXR and EPS around with my Specialized shoes and helmets around


----------



## ronderman

I fully expect the Colnago isn't going to make me faster, however, I was leaning to one and then I thought better given the price, then I went into R & A as I don't have many shops near me and when I saw all the colnagos - the Cervelos looked like absolute crap. My Cannondale just looks like junk. I know I'm paying for the artisan aspect, but it seems people build their specialized, or trek or dales with colored cables to give them some bling. Whereas even the star fork from way back when, is still better looking than all the other forks - again, personal statement.

Yea, it costs, but the guy is going to die and I doubt the company will stay the same. Agree too, there are some wicked bad Colnagos too.


----------



## iyeoh

fabsroman said:


> My personal preference would have been for the red scheme that is like PR99, which is the PR82 Saronni scheme, but that is just my preference. I like red cars and red bikes.


Not that I dislike the Saronni, but I wished they made a bike in Rosso Corsa. That is the standard for red Italian fast machinery. Saronni Vino Rosso is still nice, but its still not the color of the tifosi, and I'm sorry, but in my book its not "red."


----------



## Karbon Kev

I can't see any 'extra clubs' on the top tube of the Pista Palace PR99 pics I have, you sure this is right?


----------



## one80

I take from reading this page that it's only on the frame that became 'supercampionissimo' that had the extra factory painted clubs, and not the whole original batch? It's probably too much of a sore point for Justin to confirm...


----------



## Karbon Kev

Ah!!! I understand now, so that basically the SUPERCAMPIONISSIMO one that Justin had is the only one with the extra clovers on, cos he got it done from the factory.

I get it now, thanks.


----------



## corky

To Be honest I think there are always variations in the paint schemes depending on a) what day of the week it is (fri afternoon's are not a good time to get your frame painted) b) how much chianti Guiseppe has consumed at lunch and c) wether GianCarlo remembered his spectacles that day....
l have an AMoo EP and until this past weekend had never seen another but met someone riding an am00 C50, he had an additional 'ace of clubs' on his B-stay that I don't and his TT white stripe looked completely different.....


----------



## BikeNerd2453

corky said:


> To Be honest I think there are always variations in the paint schemes depending on a) what day of the week it is (fri afternoon's are not a good time to get your frame painted) b) how much chianti Guiseppe has consumed at lunch and c) wether GianCarlo remembered his spectacles that day....
> l have an AMoo EP and until this past weekend had never seen another but met someone riding an am00 C50, he had an additional 'ace of clubs' on his B-stay that I don't and his TT white stripe looked completely different.....


The paint color varies depending on the batch too. A new fork in the same scheme bought later likely wouldn't match your frame...


----------



## The_Kraken

*Clubber Lang*

So the initial dozen frames had no clubs. There was only one that was made with clubs on the top tube and the seat stay. The clubs are not a window, but painted on. It was to break up all the white real estate on the top tube. Only one frame was done with the clubs. It was a size 48 sloping and currently belongs to a person in the Pacific Northwest. It was built up for Bettini when he visited the Gran Fondo in March of this year and sold shortly thereafter. As far as I know it is the ONLY PR99 that was PAINTED in Italy and came from Colnago.

Among the original production run there were some fun errors. Some of the forks came with red EPS "S's", some with black. Tofumann did purchase one of the original 12 before the one off club version came out.

I believe the rarest of the EPS's and possibly the coolest (outside of anything Pista Palace has created) is the PRZA version. It was never a core color and always had to be custom ordered. I am certain there are fewer of those than any other color out there.

My personal feeling on copying the PR99 scheme on the C59 is that is doesn't work all that well. If you look at the downtube sticker and the lack of rainbow bands on the top of the decal it creates a sort of white void with no decal on the fork blade. The fork painting seems angular and needs a decal or a clover on it. Also, the decal on the seatstay has to go. 

If I were to design a C59, I would base it upon the PR99 but do it in emerald green with white and gold clovers. Green isn't for everyone, but either are exclusive bikes.


----------



## Clevor

The_Kraken said:


> So the initial dozen frames had no clubs. There was only one that was made with clubs on the top tube and the seat stay. The clubs are not a window, but painted on. It was to break up all the white real estate on the top tube. Only one frame was done with the clubs. It was a size 48 sloping and currently belongs to a person in the Pacific Northwest. It was built up for Bettini when he visited the Gran Fondo in March of this year and sold shortly thereafter. As far as I know it is the ONLY PR99 that was PAINTED in Italy and came from Colnago.


Hmmm, are you saying the PR99 EPSs you received were not actually painted by the Colnago factory in Italy? Who actually painted them?


----------



## Jbartmc

I think the inference is that no real production occurs in Italy. Perhaps Colnago Italy will respond with an honest report. I would like to know the history of my PR99 EPS.


----------



## The_Kraken

JBart, as far as I know, all of the original 12 EPS and Bettini's frameset were painted in Cambiago. I meant to say that Supercampionissimo is the only one with the painted clover that was painted in Italy. I believe there is a painter in the UK (Maestro?) that is painting the clovers where they were on the original Bettini. But only one frameset had clovers painted on it by Colnago in Cambiago. Yours certainly was painted in Cambiago. Sorry about any confusion.


----------

